# Has anyone any experience of Nottingham Care travelling from Ireland?



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just wondering has anyone travelled to Nottingham Care from Ireland for treatment and if so what was their experience. I am just starting with them after failed treatment in Ireland.

Katiebells


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi katiebells , i am with care in manchester and they have both had good reviews , i have been to manchester once for first app and to talk about everything , they were all lovley and really helpful , then i only have to go over for ten days for all the rest of tx ec et ect....
manchester were very helpful and done everything for me so i wouldnt have to travel so much
when we are over for the ten days we are getting the ferry to scotland and driving down , as it saves on taxis everyday at 40 pounds a day   and we can do a few other things when we are over like SHOPPING lol     
there are reviews on nottingham on the main board area  
Hope all goes well for you hun !!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Sweetchilli,

Thanks for getting back to me, it is good to know that I am not the only mad irish chick!! We intend starting in October, I am just finished Napro and want to give myself a rest for a month or so. Was there any particular reason that prompted you to go to UK? I had a 2 failed ivf cycles 3 iui here and didnt seem to be getting any answers so I read about Dr George an thought maybe he could help us. Tests showed I have high NK cells and a gene mutation so I am going to give his protocol a shot! There should be a warning sign placed on me at that stage with the amount I am prescribed!!!

Are they doing anything differenct in manchester that you havent done here?

Katiebells


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am going to manchester as i wanted to egg share and tryed to eggshare over here but i was waiting a year and decided to have a look at clinics in england , i went through so many clinics  and care was the top one for me , the lister is good as well but to expensive to stay in london 
So i phoned care and they had me started the next month, all that time waiting here and i could have had tx and all with care 
I think that england are far more advanced in eggshare and alot of other things compared to nothern ireland and ireland 
Hopefully Care can sort you out hun, i think england are more in to the NK testing and dealing with things like that than they are here  , have you looked at the lister as well they are expensive but well worth it ,a few of the girls on here would def think so 
soeak soon hun


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey there,
Haven't looked at the lister but will bear that in mind. We have kinda decided on Nottingham and Dr George. Havent had any replies from anyone else so I am heading on a journey unknown but if we have a good outcome thats all that matters. Thinking of startin in October, I can do the intralipid infusions in Dublin so thats a plus. Look forward to hear how you are getting on.

Katiebells


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope all goes well for you hun , if you dont mind me asking whats intralipid infusions LOL


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey sweetchilli,

You know I am actually not totally sure what they are but they are used to treat the NK cells. It like a drip that that you take over a few hours beore treatment and during it. Sounds mad!! Hope you are doing ok?

Katiebells


----------

